
I coded a font composed of animated pie charts. Like it? - lonelydatum
https://mocean.ca
======
gus_massa
IMNAT [I'm not a typographer.] I think that the vertical lines are too thin.

Is it possible to create a gif with the text? Can you add some adjustments for
the speed, and the time between letter?

~~~
lonelydatum
The gif is a great idea. Comments like these are great because it lets me know
where to invest my time. Yes, it's little fast. Thanks!

